# Featherless lump on both wings?



## Safwah (Mar 3, 2010)

Heyas, I notcied something today after giving Tuna a shower, actually i noticed it last week as it looked like abit of dried blood on her wing but dismissed it as i knew one of the birds at the aviary had been plucking out tunas feathers and though the wing must have been another spot.

But after the wash tonight it was clearly visible there was a featherless lump on her wing, and after close inspection an identical featherless lump on the other wing in the same spot. There was no blood however and it felt more boney to the touch rather then say like a pimple. Maybe someone has an idea what this is and if its cause for concern. 

Running my hand over her back now she does turn around to stop me from touching it. Heres some pics, sorry about clarity.


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Is it a lump or a patch of feathless skin? My Kikou has similiar "patches" as yours in both spots, on both sides, and even though I haven't touched them they seem like just bare patches of skin (not even the size of a small fingernail). When I opened her wings (because she pulled out a feather and I wanted to check that it wasn't bleeding etc) I didn't notice anything unusual...

BTW I only see these "patches" when she's wet, very rarely if she's dry- but she's starting to moult (I think!) so that might explain it


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Buddy has the exact same thing, i was a little worried at first but then i dismissed it as it looks normal, And like your little tiel i can only see it when shes wet.
i havnt seen Birdie have these yet :S maybe because he has gone off showering.


----------



## Safwah (Mar 3, 2010)

Well Tuna seems completely normal, not acting strange in any way, doesnt pick at it, just seemed odd to have the bold spots there, ill keep a close eye on it.

Like i said its kind of a lump but it more feels like a boney spot rather then a cyst or pimple.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I think that might be their "elbows". The first joint in the wing.


----------



## Safwah (Mar 3, 2010)

Thats my thought, but seems odd that it was featherless but also one side had dried blood about a week ago.

Any1 have pictures of this same thing on their tiel?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The bird could have banged the wing on something and caused a small injury.

I don't have any pictures, but this bald knob is often visible on baby birds as they get close to fledging age. It usually stays hidden after their feathers finish growing in completely.


----------

